# [Portage] Remontée des warn/todo post-install par mail

## versus8

Bonjour,

Je viens de découvrir elogv, et c'est vraiment un outil super !

Mais j'aurais voulu savoir si on peut renvoyer les warning par mail, de sorte que lorsque je me loggue, j'ai des rappels par mail (par rapport à des warning ou à des "todo" post-install).

Un peu comme sur Slackware, on peux avoir une alerte mail dés que l'on se loggue (du type "Vous avez 3 e-mails non-lus").

En tapant mail, j'accèderai à différentes informations (si je n'ai pas le reflexe d'utiliser elogv de manière fréquente).

Je pourrais savoir ce que j'ai à faire dans la journée par rapport à la dernière compilation effectué dans la nuit dés que je me logguerai ^^

Je dois d'abord pour cela créer un serveur virtuel de messagerie, mais lequel choisir ?

Est-ce possible de rajouter un paramètre à ELOG_CLASSES ou ELOG_SYSTEM dans make.conf pour le système de messagerie que j'utiliserai en interne (voir en plus d'un envoi sur un mail externe en duplicata) ?

Je pourrais aussi récupérer par la même occasion des newsletter liés à Gentoo, d'ailleurs, si vous en connaissez, je suis preneur  :Wink: 

J'ai déjà chercher sur le Net, mais je n'ai pas eu toutes les informations que je souhaitais.

----------

## Poussin

 */usr/share/portage/config/less make.conf.example wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM: selects the module(s) to process the log messages. Modules
> ...

 

Il semblerait que cela soit possible  :Smile: 

----------

## versus8

C'est cool, merci Poussin !

Je vais m'y pencher très prochainement  :Wink: 

----------

## versus8

J'ai installé mailx, ai-je besoin également de procmail et de qmail/postfix pour exporter les warning ?

Dans le cas où mailx suffirait, mon email local serait donc root@localhost.domain ?

EDIT : Je crois avoir besoin de procmail, je l'emerge.

----------

## versus8

Ca à l'air d'être hyper-complexe...

Je continue mes recherches, mais ce n'est pas évident sans tuto de base. Oo

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'ai une config fonctionnelle avec postfix, mais c'est peut-être un peu sur-dimensionné pour juste remonter les mails des damons systeme, enfin :

mon /etc/postfix/main.cf (en grande partie les options par défauts, sauf les dernières lignes) :

```

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = //usr/lib64/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

         ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.7/html

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.6.7/readme

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

inet_protocols = ipv4, ipv6

mynetworks = all

myhostname = neurone-network.org

```

ensuite je redirige les messages destinés au root vers mon utilisateur principal (ne pas oublier de lancer newaliases après) :

/etc/mail/aliases

```
# Local

root:               maxime
```

et mon /etc/make.conf :

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@neurone-network.org"

```

Ensuite pour lire les mails perso j'utilise nail en console ou n'importe-quel client graphique qui supporte le format mbox (je passerai peut-être au MailDir, un jour   :Razz:  )

----------

## Poussin

en fait, on en revient au soucis de xaviermiller dans les chroniques, à savoir avoir un système simple d'envoie de mails locaux sans avoir à installer une usine à gaz :s

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi il n'y avait pas par défaut dans les différentes distributions un système de mailing entre utilisateurs locaux, surtout que les cron et autres démons se servent régulièrement ce genre de choses pour informer le root. (jamais compris == jamais trouvé)

----------

## versus8

Merci pour tes infos GentooUser, je vais voirs ça  :Wink: 

Et je suis d'accord avec toi Poussin, c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un système interne simplifié de messagerie comme j'ai pu en rencontrer sur Slackware.

Connaissez-vous quelques adresses de newsletter concernant Gentoo ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Documentation gentoo : 

Pour postfix : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/virt-mail-howto.xml

Pour exim (en) : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Exim

Il est évident que toute la partie sql, mysql etc ne sont pas a installé puisque uniquement local

----------

## Poussin

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Merci pour tes infos GentooUser, je vais voirs ça 
> 
> Et je suis d'accord avec toi Poussin, c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un système interne simplifié de messagerie comme j'ai pu en rencontrer sur Slackware.
> 
> Connaissez-vous quelques adresses de newsletter concernant Gentoo ?

 

Bah si ça existe sur slack, pas de raison que ça n'existe pas ailleurs. Tu y as accès présentement? Tu ne sais pas nous dire ce qu'ils utilisent?

----------

## versus8

Malheureusement non, je n'utilise plus Slack depuis un bon moment déjà.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je cois que c'est çà que tu cherches non ?

(dsl je m'auto-cite :$)

Edit: après la question c'est comment faire sans rien, et là...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> je cois que c'est çà que tu cherches non ?
> 
> (dsl je m'auto-cite :$)
> ...

 

Yep,

Chez moi ça marche simplement : postfix configuré en local et mailx

Et j'ai les mails de cron & co, et j'y accède avec Thunderbird (alias root = mon user)

----------

## versus8

C'est exactement ces fonctionnalités qui m'intéresse. Je vais revoir les sources que j'ai emergé pour ne garder les plus simples à utiliser.

Merci pour vos liens tuto  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

J'ai comme l'impression qu'il doit être possible d'également faire quelque chose de GNU Mailutils. Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je regarderai ça...

----------

